# wie gut sind boxed Kühler?



## peterpan361 (5. Oktober 2008)

*wie gut sind boxed Kühler?*

will mir einnen neuen pc zusammenbauen lassen
und frag mich wie gut die kühlleistung und die lautstärke bei boxed kühler sind[ohne oc]


----------



## fiumpf (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: wie gut sind boxed Kühler?????*

Ich habe bis jetzt nur die boxed-Lüfter verbaut: Ich OCe nicht und preislich sind die CPUs teils günstiger als die Tray-Version.
Vom Verhältnis Lautstärke-Kühlleistung sind die boxed-Modelle auf jeden Fall ok, wenn man nicht um jedes Grad kämpfen muss.
Klar bringen andere Kühler mehr, für den Otto-Normal-User sind die boxed-Lüfter aber ausreichend.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: wie gut sind boxed Kühler?????*

wenn du nicht übertaktest sind die ausreichend, aber es gibt immer wieder schlechte Kühler die verdammt laut sind...
Aber da die boxed eigentlich immer gleichteuer sind oder gar billiger, solltest du immer zur boxed variante greifen, selbst wenn du ihn nicht brauchst


----------



## Onkelz-Fan94 (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: wie gut sind boxed Kühler?????*



D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> wenn du nicht übertaktest sind die ausreichend, aber es gibt immer wieder schlechte Kühler die verdammt laut sind...
> Aber da die boxed eigentlich immer gleichteuer sind oder gar billiger, solltest du immer zur boxed variante greifen, selbst wenn du ihn nicht brauchst


 

Naja also immoment
werkelt bei mir auch noch der
boxed auf meinem e8400
und der läuft bei geringer
übertacktung bin von 3 auf 3.2
gegangen
unter last etwa bei 40-45grad
und das im vegas 2 betrieb auf einer lan
also naja wenn du nicht extrem oc
reicht er eigentlich


----------



## CRAZYMANN (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: wie gut sind boxed Kühler?????*

Moin Moin

da kann ich mich auch nur meinen  Vorrednern anschließen. Wenn du net Ocen willst oder ein Sielent freak bist kann mann die nehmen.


----------



## B4umkuch3n (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: wie gut sind boxed Kühler?????*

ich schließe mich auch ma an und füge hinzu das ich meinen e6400 von 2.13ghz auf 2.8ghz mit meinem boxed kühler kühler und der geht unter prime nicht über 58 grad


----------



## Wolf2660 (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: wie gut sind boxed Kühler?????*

Außerdem hast du auf die Boxed version länger Garantie.


----------



## Shibi (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: wie gut sind boxed Kühler?*

Da ich ein Silentfreak sind kommen für mich Boxed Kühler nicht in Frage. Wenn dir die Lautstärke halbwegs egal ist kannst du aber bedenkenlos zugreifen.

mfg, Shibi


----------



## maGic (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: wie gut sind boxed Kühler?*

Damals PIII Zeit war Boxed Kühler ordentlich,
denn der Kühler P3-600 Slot (Coppermine) kühlt sogar besser als meisten Kühler


----------



## ThugAngel87 (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: wie gut sind boxed Kühler?*

also Meinem Core 2 Duo E6300 der Boxed Lüfter. war schei... 
zu laut und nicht grad die beste Kühlleistung.
habe seit einiger zeit den Xigmatek Achillis.
der is vieeeeeeeeeel Leiser. und Kühlt circa 15-20° besser.
aber Kauf die dennoch die Boxed version.
Denn die sind IMMER NEU. weil die Original verpackt sind. und hast nen ersatz Lüfter


----------



## Shibi (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: wie gut sind boxed Kühler?*

Wenn mir mein Laden ne gebrauchte CPU andrehen will erzähle ich denen schon was. Und nen Ersatzkühler brauche ich nicht, wie soll den bitteschön ein CPU Kühler kaputtgehen? ^^
Und selbst wenn dieser unwahrscheinliche Fall eintritt habe ich hier noch genug Ersatz rumliegen.


----------



## ThugAngel87 (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: wie gut sind boxed Kühler?*



Shibi schrieb:


> Wenn mir mein Laden ne gebrauchte CPU andrehen will erzähle ich denen schon was. Und nen Ersatzkühler brauche ich nicht, wie soll den bitteschön ein CPU Kühler kaputtgehen? ^^
> Und selbst wenn dieser unwahrscheinliche Fall eintritt habe ich hier noch genug Ersatz rumliegen.




na gut. mit nem Laden, is es was andere.
aber hab schon oft gelesen. das händler im inet. zurück gegangene CPUS  als Tray version verkaufen und Intel macht das angeblich auch.


----------



## Shibi (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: wie gut sind boxed Kühler?*

Ok, im Internet ist das natürlich etwas anderes. Allerdings ist das ein Umtauschgrund, wenn die dir gebrauchte Ware schicken.

mfg, Shibi


----------



## ThugAngel87 (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: wie gut sind boxed Kühler?*



Shibi schrieb:


> Ok, im Internet ist das natürlich etwas anderes. Allerdings ist das ein Umtauschgrund, wenn die dir gebrauchte Ware schicken.
> 
> mfg, Shibi




das stimmt. in den ersten 2 wochen sowieso.

nur mittlerweile kosten die Boxed versionen meistens das gleiche wie tray.

und wenn ich mir für 3 € streß mit umschicken und blaa. sparen kann, tue ich das


----------



## riedochs (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: wie gut sind boxed Kühler?*



Shibi schrieb:


> Ok, im Internet ist das natürlich etwas anderes. Allerdings ist das ein Umtauschgrund, wenn die dir gebrauchte Ware schicken.
> 
> mfg, Shibi



Das kannst du aber nicht immer feststellen.


----------



## Shibi (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: wie gut sind boxed Kühler?*

Wenn du es nicht feststellen kannst, dass die Ware gebraucht ist wird dich das auch nicht stören.


----------



## ThugAngel87 (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: wie gut sind boxed Kühler?*



Shibi schrieb:


> Wenn du es nicht feststellen kannst, dass die Ware gebraucht ist wird dich das auch nicht stören.



Hammer 
aber stimmt.
ja man kanns höchstens an feinen "gebrauchsspuren" wie zb leichten kratzern an der IHS fest stellen.


----------

